# My Local Symphony Orchestra - New Season



## Vesteralen

Some discussions in this forum made me want to analyze the prosepctus I just received for the 2012-13 season.

Baroque - 1 (All 6 Brandenburgs in one night - I've never seen this before)
Classical - 11 (Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven only)
Middle Romantic - 15
Late Romantic - 5 (Included Rachmaninoff and Mahler, although they could probably go in the next category)
20th Century - 13
21st Century - 8 (including 4 from the Composer-in-Residence for the year. Only one of these pieces is in anything other than the lead-off spot for its night - probably signifying that most of them are short)

There is one Concerto TBD (performed by the winner of a local concerto competition)

Could be worse, I guess.


----------



## Cnote11

Wow, only one Baroque? They could have been more balanced with the 20 Romantic performances. Could have given another 5 to Baroque. Do you mind telling me what the 20th Century pieces are, as well as the other four 21st Century ones?


----------



## Vesteralen

No problem:

R Strauss: Horn Concerto / Songs
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances Suite III
W Schuman: Symphony No 3
Shostakovich: Cello Con 2 / Symphony 5
DeSabata: La notte di Platon
Ravel: Piano Con for Left-Hand / Rapsodie Espagnole
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Bernstein: Serenade for Violin & Orch
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler


hmmm.. I must have miscounted - that's only 14


Willi: Abba Ma
Composer-in-residence: Mothership/Violin Concerto/The B-sides/Desert Transport
Walker: Sinfonia No. 4, "Strands"
Theofanidis: The Gift
Golijov: Sidereus

This symphony NEVER does Baroque, ever. So, the 6 Brandenburgs are a treat.


----------



## Cnote11

Wow, that looks like a pretty good list if you ask me. Throw in the rest of the programming and I wouldn't be able to decide which ones were to be attended. My own local symphony never plays any Baroque either, and they don't play much modern either! A lot of Tchaikovsky, a lot of Beethoven, but they also have Dvorak, Mussorgsky, Saint-Saens playing soon, and they are even doing a Stravinsky piece! The symphony isn't faring too well, and there are probably more Jazz/non-classical events there than there are classical events so it seems. It feels to me like they play the same things year in and year out and it isn't too exciting.


----------



## emiellucifuge

In my opinion Baroque music is better left to Baroque specialists or baroque ensembles. A modern symphony orchestra playing Baroque music doesnt seem to work.

What is your local orchestra if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Vesteralen

emiellucifuge said:


> In my opinion Baroque music is better left to Baroque specialists or baroque ensembles. A modern symphony orchestra playing Baroque music doesnt seem to work.
> 
> What is your local orchestra if you dont mind me asking?


I PM'd you.

Someone named Jeannette Sorrell will be conducting the Brandenburgs from the harpsichord.


----------



## Operadowney

My local Symphony plays a lot of Mozart, Beethoven and Strauss. Not so much baroque, except for Messiah every year...


----------



## kv466

That's actually not bad at all...you should see _this_ demographic! Yikes...luckily, the smaller orchestras in UM and even bordering counties play a much broader range of choices. I guess one good thing about down here is that they are very much into playing new works and premiere works so that is pretty cool and keeps a concertgoer fresh. Other than that, is's the Tchai One every year pretty much.


----------

